# Tamron Will Announce a New 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 Lens This Year



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 10, 2017)

```
<p><a href="https://photorumors.com/2017/05/09/tamron-to-announce-a-new-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-g2-lens-later-this-year/">According to reports</a>, Tamron will introduce a new 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 later this year. The new version will be a replacement for the current 24-70mm f/2.8 Di VC which was announced back in 2012.</p>
<p>As pointed out by Photo Rumors, this is a logical next step as Tamron updated the 70-200 f/2.8 VC to a new version early in 2017.</p>
<p>Sigma recently <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/sigma-announces-the-24-70mm-f2-8-dg-os-hsm/">announced a 24-70mm f/2.8 OS Art series lens</a> that we still can’t order, so Tamron likely has to follow suit.</p>
<p>Some folks are still clamouring for Canon to release a new 24-70 f/2.8L with IS.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 10, 2017)

JP4DESIGNZ said:


> Nice! I wonder if the 15-30mm is next. Gosh, I bet it is! Dang, I just bought the 15-30 and I wish it were compatible with the TAP-In console.



While I don't have official word from Tamron on the 15-30 (I did know about the 24-70), I wouldn't be surprised if it fell into next year at the earliest. The 15-30 is an excellent lens already, and Tamron has been trying to make serious improvements to these lenses beyond just the casing. I think they feel like they need to have a way to make a solid improvement to the lens in some way optically.

I've got two suggestions on that front: 1) work at reducing lateral CA and 2) work at improving flare resistance from side light sources. I think both of these are achievable, along with a minor bump in resolution (it's already very competitive with everything else I keep testing, though if Tamron follows the trend with the G2 lenses the resolution advantages would primarily affect the periphery of the frame).

One other suggestion: make a dedicated filter holder (a rear gel filter might be a good idea also). I think a lot of consumers are a little intimidated by third party filter holders, and Tamron might be able to provide a dedicated one at a reasonable price that would work with a standard size of filters. I use the Fotodiox WonderPana, and it works well, but it's definitely big and heavy...and expensive.


----------



## BeenThere (May 10, 2017)

I could get interested in this new lens. The Canon I have is dated, but still works well at landscape f stops (f8). Dustin has some good suggestions for G1 improvements. Having IS and and generally good AF performance with Canon like sharpness may sell me. Tamron has far fewer complaints than Sigma for AF performance.


----------



## vangelismm (May 10, 2017)

I would appreciate more 1.8 primes from tamron this year.


----------



## DomTomLondon (May 10, 2017)

I purchased the Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC when it first came out. Unfortunately, after a few weeks it went back to the shop. There was just something not right with the AF, and the VC would shake occasionally when shooting quick(ish) action. Which would result in missing the right moment as you waited for the VC to calm itself.

I want to like that lens, as its built quality and optics where quite good and the price was great. Eventually I got the Canon 24-70 2.8L ii. But perhaps Tamron has fixed the issues and it will now be a stellar lens.


----------



## SkynetTX (May 10, 2017)

That's what I call a fast response.  I've contacted Tamron two or three weeks ago asking if they plan to release a new version of the 24-70mm lens with the new modern look and probably HLD motor and now there's a rumor that the lens will be announced this year.


----------



## jd7 (May 10, 2017)

From what I've read so far about Tamron's 70-200 G2, if Tamron comes up with a 24-70 G2 that is of a similar quality, I'll definitely take a close look at it! I wonder how big/heavy it will be?

I'm looking forward to reading more about Sigma's 24-70 Art too, but 1020g seems pretty heavy for a lens I'd be looking to use as a "walk around".


----------



## Chaitanya (May 11, 2017)

I know 24-70mm and 70-200mm are cash cows for any lens maker but I would seriously like to see updates to 180mm macro lens soon.


----------



## Jopa (May 11, 2017)

Chaitanya said:


> I know 24-70mm and 70-200mm are cash cows for any lens maker but I would seriously like to see updates to 180mm macro lens soon.



The current Sigma 180 2.8 APO is pretty awesome. I had an A-mount version, sold it along with the rest of my Sony gear, missing the lens now


----------



## cellomaster27 (May 11, 2017)

This is good to hear. The current tamron 24-70mm is just not good with the vibration control at certain shutter speeds. There's plenty to improve on the current model. 
I am waiting to see the sigma version though!


----------



## Chaitanya (May 11, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > I know 24-70mm and 70-200mm are cash cows for any lens maker but I would seriously like to see updates to 180mm macro lens soon.
> ...


I have used that lens and it really can use weather sealing. That is a good lens for butterflies and venomous snakes. I would really like to see Tamron upgrading their old 180mm f3.5 to SP line with proper weather sealing and USB dock compatibility I will sell my 150mm OS immediately to get that lens. I need longer macro for butterflies.


----------



## ExodistPhotography (May 11, 2017)

This is wonderful news. It will make a nice companion to the new 70-200 G2. I do not plan to get it this year. I already have a number of lenses in that focal range. However my zooms in that range are APS-C, so when I grab the 6D2 next spring (if its out by then), I will grab the new Tamron to go with it.


----------



## IglooEater (May 11, 2017)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> One other suggestion: make a dedicated filter holder (a rear gel filter might be a good idea also). I think a lot of consumers are a little intimidated by third party filter holders, and Tamron might be able to provide a dedicated one at a reasonable price that would work with a standard size of filters. I use the Fotodiox WonderPana, and it works well, but it's definitely big and heavy...and expensive.



+1 on that. Filter-ability was the only reason I didn't even consider the Tamron as a choice. A wide angle is for hiking for me, and a lens I can't throw into any pack without removing filters was completely out of the question. Also as you mentioned price, a wonderpana system was almost going to double the price of the lens.
Having gel filters or a drop-in System would make it an incontestable winner.


----------



## Ladislav (May 11, 2017)

So what I don't like about current Tammy (I have it for about 5 years, it is second copy):
* No weather sealing - Tamron says it has some but it is barely existing. If I try to use it even in very light rain on my 6D, I get in Camera error within few minutes. Since it does not happen with any weather sealed Canon lens I have, I don't think that it is just poor 6D weather sealing. 
* After 5 years, lens is full of dust. It is affecting some photos from f11.
* Sometimes it simply cannot find focus and I need to restart the camera. 
* Servo and AI servo focus in combination with 6D isn't working very well. Even if the subject is moving just towards the camera it can miss the focus most of the time.
* Build - rubber focus ring became somehow stretched so it now doesn't fit nicely to the barrel

So plenty of problems to improve but even with all these problems it is my most used lens and half of my Lightroom catalog was taken with that lens. Optically it is already good enough for me, VC and 2.8 max aperture are killer features (although VC could be much better).


----------



## BeenThere (May 11, 2017)

Ladislav said:


> So what I don't like about current Tammy (I have it for about 5 years, it is second copy):
> * No weather sealing - Tamron says it has some but it is barely existing. If I try to use it even in very light rain on my 6D, I get in Camera error within few minutes. Since it does not happen with any weather sealed Canon lens I have, I don't think that it is just poor 6D weather sealing.
> * After 5 years, lens is full of dust. It is affecting some photos from f11.
> * Sometimes it simply cannot find focus and I need to restart the camera.
> ...


I would say that you are very forgiving with so many issues.


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2017)

I had two copies of the original, and really liked both. I got better IQ in the end with the inclusion of vibration control, rather than going with Canon's sharper, but IS-less version. People argued endlessly at the time about that, but it really came down to how you took photos. Low light hand-helders appreciated it. Tamron was the first to introduce that to this standard zoom range at f/2.8.

But copy variation kept its word of mouth a bit schizophrenic. 

When I sold mine it was because the Art series had come out, and the IQ and apertures of these lenses were so fantastic, that I couldn't justify hanging onto it. I sold it for the same amount I needed to purchase the Sigma 50 Art. 

What's interesting to me is that when the Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L II came out, then the Tamron, people were talking about moving from primes to these very good zooms. It was the first time this was really a choice at this IQ level. Then Sigma shocked everyone with its new primes, and Tamron started to follow suit. I stopped hearing about the "bag of primes" zooms. 

Now, here I sit with a bunch of fast primes, and I see the zoom market striking back with a new generation of pretty interesting stuff. The thing I'm wondering is whether we might see a movement back to zooms. I could see it happening because the aperture disadvantage of most zooms may become less important as sensor technology compensates to some degree - at least for exposure. 

The competition has been fantastic. For nostalgia, here is a shot from the old 24-70...


----------



## bart13 (May 11, 2017)

If they change the way the focus ring turns to ' normal' i'm interested


----------



## jalbfb (May 15, 2017)

bart13 said:


> If they change the way the focus ring turns to ' normal' i'm interested



That would be nice for us Canon shooters, but quite honestly, you get used to it fairly quickly. At least that was my experience.


----------



## AvTvM (May 16, 2017)

maybe Tamron are finally willing to put a correctly turning zoom ring on their zoom lenses ... matching lens mount. also for Canon (by far the largest installed user base in the market!) not only for Nikon (dwindling minority in market). 

otherwise they can keep G2 version to themselves like all their other lenses ... as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Ozarker (May 16, 2017)

I wish Tamron would do a name change to "Gladiator" or "Viking" or "Teminator" or something. I hate being asked, "Is that a Tammy in your bag?" Tammy isn't even shorter than Tamron. Imagine "Is that a Siggy in your bag?" Or "Is that a Nikkie camera?" 

Tamron is making great lenses these days. It will be interesting to read the reviews of this new 24-70. I hope they don't screw it up by having the focus ring turn backwards like Canon lenses.


----------



## AvTvM (May 16, 2017)

jalbfb said:


> bart13 said:
> 
> 
> > If they change the way the focus ring turns to ' normal' i'm interested
> ...



1. Some people may get used to it. Me and many others do not. I had Tamron zooms in the past [28-75, 17-50] and sold them mainly for this reason. When I shoot intermittently with Canon zooms and those wrong-twisted Tamron zooms - eg. 1 body with Canon 70-200 and other camera with 3rd party 24-70 - i am missing shots in fast-paced situations, because I inevitably turn zoom ring the wrong direction first ... obnly then I see in viewfinder ... "oO ... wrong!" ... and have to start turning the other way = shot opportunity meanwhile lost. 

2. I therefore consider *correctly* turning zoom (and focus) rings not as "nice", but as an absolute pre-reuqisite for any lens I would ever consider for purchase. [yes, I had Tamron zooms in the past 28-75 and 17-50, will not repeat that mistake]. Correct ring turn direction is not a "nice, optional feature", it is a basic product feature for any product and manufacturer who wants to be taken seriously. 

3. Since it would be very simple and not very costly to equip zoom lenses with zoom ring direction matched to lens mount [something like 1 cog wheel slanted the other way + lettering changed], I take Tamron's failure to deliver such dysfunctional lenses as a sign of utter disrespect towards Canon users. 

4. Of course it is also total stupidity as the by far largest installed base of cameras in the market have a Canon mount. Not Nikon, not Sony. 

5. If Tamron and other 3rd party lens makers are not able or not willing to produce product versions that match zoom ring direction to the respective lens mount, then they should at the very minimum use CANON turn direction as their standard, not the wrong Nikon minority way, ffs.

Conclusion: keep it Tamron, no buy here.


----------



## bart13 (May 16, 2017)

I shoot mostly video and thus manual focus changing between lenses with different rotation directions is just really clumsy  If I did only photography I would consider it but still dislike it a lot.


----------



## BeenThere (May 16, 2017)

For 95%+ of my photography, I'm using AF, especially in fast paced situations. When I do use manual, it's in some deliberate setup and there is a lot of back and forth turning of the focus ring to get exactly the focus I want, so the direction of turning is not that important. Obviously the focus turn direction is a sore point for some and even a deal breaker. A deal breaker for me would be having no AF at all, so I can see the point.


----------



## AvTvM (May 16, 2017)

we are talking wrong direction of ZOOM ring here. For static scenes and for a few people it is no major isue, only disrespect for Canon user base. 

In dynamic situations, e.g. all sorts of events, sports etc. it is a major PITA. Especially when you also use original Canon zooms intermittently at the same time. And when your body memory is tuned to Canon ring direction. As it should be with any Canon user.


----------

